# Lucky Update



## shanty_284 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello Everyone. My Lucky turned 6 months old last Monday so I figured I should post his latest adventures to share with all the people who shared their advice with me when I was a novice trying to raise a newborn squab. 

Lucky now is glued to my shoulder most of the time or following Ms. Brow around or perching in his favorite spots. He has started flying since my last post but still shows no interest in flying away when I take him on his weekly trips. He just picks a perching spot and watches everything I do. After all the screaming and biting of his early days he turned into a great bird. He loves his snuggles and still sleeps in my lap while I work or on his perch next to my bed. He is still a terrible bather and soaks himself all the way through before I make him get out of the shower. Overall he has been one of the greatest experiences of my life. Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## shanty_284 (Dec 6, 2012)

*More pics*

The first one is of him hiding in his towel after he stayed in the shower so long he was dripping wet.

The second is his perch he claimed on my boyfriends porch.

The last one is Lucky playing his favorite game where he shadows Ms. Brows every move for hours until she makes him go away.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Lol nice pics... he seems like a great bird. I guess its all in personality of the bird... I have yet to find one that will get attatched to me like that. And I have raised plenty of squabs. Maybe its the breed. He is very cute.


----------



## shanty_284 (Dec 6, 2012)

*....*



CMH1211 said:


> Lol nice pics... he seems like a great bird. I guess its all in personality of the bird... I have yet to find one that will get attatched to me like that. And I have raised plenty of squabs. Maybe its the breed. He is very cute.


Honestly I think it has to do with how much access I allow Lucky to have to me. My dad has had homing pigeons for years and he has never had one act like Lucky either. The difference is that Lucky is more than a pet he is a companion. I let him do everything with me and he even has a box mounted beside my bed so he can wake up with me. I also think he is imprinted on me because he had never seen another bird until he was 5 months old and that makes a difference too.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness! How incredibly cute is that!!!
You two are so wonderful... he is LUCKY indeed to have a lovely owner!

More pictures please!!! I'm a fan!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's very cute, and I'm sure you're enjoying him. Lone pigeons raised by humans often bond to the human, and their personalities really come out. 
One word of caution though. Be careful with him outdoors, as hawks will grab him before you can get to him. They have even pulled pet birds off their owners shoulders. Also he could fly off, just having fun one day, and get lost. 
He's adorable.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats very nice.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> One word of caution though. Be careful with him outdoors, as hawks will grab him before you can get to him. They have even pulled pet birds off their owners shoulders. Also he could fly off, just having fun one day, and get lost.
> He's adorable.


*He is so cute and I am glad you found each other...AND THIS ^^^*


----------

